# Angelevents und Angelwettbewerbe in ganz Europa



## J&J Fishing (31. Mai 2016)

Hallo alle zusammen,

 ich bin gestern im Internet auf die Predator Tour gestoßen. Dies ist ein Angelwettbewerb, der jedes Jahr in Europa stattfindet und sehr gut organisiert ist. Letztes Jahr hat ein Team der Fisch und Fang aus Deutschland teilgenommen und auch einiges gefilmt. Angeregt durch diese Wettbewerb habe ich weiter recherchiert und bin dann noch auf das Gunki Iron Tournament gestoßen, dies ist ein 24 Stunden angeln in Rotterdam.

 Nun die Frage an euch, kennt noch jemand ähnliche Wettbewerbe in Europa und kann auch Erfahrungen zu diesen Berichten?#h
 Des weiteren die Frage weiß jemand wann das Gunki Iron Tournament diese Jahr stattfindet?

 Petri Heil
 Jesko


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angelevents und Angelwettbewerbe in ganz Europa*

Es gibt auch noch die Illex Lake Trophy 2016 die vom 22-24 September am Lipno-Stausee in Tschechien stattfindet.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angelevents und Angelwettbewerbe in ganz Europa*

Es gibt noch http://streetfishing.nl/ die regelmäßig viele Events dieser Art Veranstalten. Nicht ganz so groß, dafür aber in vielen Städten.

Habe an einem mitgemacht, das war aber nicht meins da überwiegend auf Micro Barsche gefischt wurde.


----------



## Nightfall (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angelevents und Angelwettbewerbe in ganz Europa*

Zypern hat eine sehr gute Schwarzbarschbestand und viele Stauseen. 
Seit 3 Jahren findet ein Bass Championship statt : 
http://www.cyprusfaa.com/view.php?lang=eng&category=Contests&artID=190 (auf englisch)


----------



## Promachos (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angelevents und Angelwettbewerbe in ganz Europa*

Hallo!

Es gibt ein Barschturnier in Stockholm/Schweden.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Fidde (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angelevents und Angelwettbewerbe in ganz Europa*

Moin, in Frankreich gibt es einen ganzen Sack voller Wettbewerbe. Rockfishing, Streetfishing und Wolfsbarsch.
Hier mal auf die Schnelle zwei aus der Vergangenheit.
http://24leurres.com/nos-quartiers-ont-la-peche-5/
http://24leurres.com/open-des-glenan-2015-les-inscriptions-sont-ouvertes/
Die "open-des-......" sind eine ganze Reihe von Wettbewerben


----------

